# Grained Beams



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I Am matching some Beams in the Adjacent room , which is the Entertainment Room... This will be their Theater Room and there are about 8 Beams that were encased using M.D.F. A thin Glaze was Applied ,then some Simple Drifts were added... After that I Pulled through a Wide Spalter to Create some Movement like Mottles in Maple.
Done in Oil










































Michael Tust


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks awesome, but wouldn't it be cheaper (for the client) to use actual maple? Cause well your work is awesome, and faux ain't cheap.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Your work is incredible Michael! Do you still offer lessons in the SF Bay Area?

Thanks


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

journeymanPainter said:


> Looks awesome, but wouldn't it be cheaper (for the client) to use actual maple? Cause well your work is awesome, and faux ain't cheap.


Thanks Journeyman,
Not really Graining it Maple per say..... Just adding some Maple like Mottles,and adding some Drifts that appear on the Beams in the room next to this one... The cost may still be a bit as he would need to have the Maple / or Similar wood installed.... Color matched... Stained... ( Etc. ). Also the Main Reason was he did not want to see Any Seams.... 











Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

CApainter said:


> Your work is incredible Michael! Do you still offer lessons in the SF Bay Area? Thanks


Just taught a 3 Day Class last week.... Gumwood..Mahogany...Satinwood..Oak...Cherry...Maple... Walnut Burl.... Probably January or February....for next Class...










































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

All finished just before the Carpet Tomorrow.....









































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

This is what happens when People Rush A Project..... !

Not a Good Idea to Roll Varnish Over A Tacky Almost Dry Linseed - Turpentine Mix..... A Little bit better if he had his Workers Spray it as I Recommended....
Looking Forward to Touching Up 50 Bald Spots.....

















































Michael Tust


----------



## AVLPainter (Dec 16, 2014)

Absolutely magnificient. Beautiful!


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks good, what a project


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

michael tust said:


> This is what happens when People Rush A Project..... !
> 
> Not a Good Idea to Roll Varnish Over A Tacky Almost Dry Linseed - Turpentine Mix..... A Little bit better if he had his Workers Spray it as I Recommended....
> Looking Forward to Touching Up 50 Bald Spots.....
> ...


I had to go through this thread twice to realize this was not your work. - I mean, I looked at it and grunted a bit. Then kept going. Came back through the second time and saw it wasn't your work. Whew


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I wanna come play with you...


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Ultimate said:


> I had to go through this thread twice to realize this was not your work. - I mean, I looked at it and grunted a bit. Then kept going. Came back through the second time and saw it wasn't your work. Whew


It's not the first time someone's screwed up my work..... This was just plain Stupid... That's why I prefer to do my own Basecoats and Varnish Coats if I have the time.


Michael Tust


----------

